# Pauwi na rin ako



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

I understand that "rin(din)" basically means "also", but when someone told me "Pauwi na rin ako.", no one else was on their way home but the speaker. Is there any other meaning with this "rin(din)"? Other examples would be, "Magpapa check-up na rin ako." or "Matutulog na rin ako." when no one else was going to do the same but the speaker.


TIA!


----------



## Lovestotravel

It simply means in a few minutes../in a few days/ without having to say the exact time frame. Also, it means the speaker is really thinking about doing the action,still, without saying when he/she will do it.

Pauwi na rin ako | Matutulog na rin ako (in a few minutes)
Magpapa check-up na rin ako //in a few days/


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> I understand that "rin(din)" basically means "also", but when someone told me "Pauwi na rin ako.", no one else was on their way home but the speaker. Is there any other meaning with this "rin(din)"?


Contextually, rin / din gives a hint of uncertainty which could be taken as vagueness with regard to the time frame of execution of the action as mentioned in post #2.  However, it is also likely that rin / din is used as a shade of politeness as in saying _I was just on my way home_ instead of _I'm going home_.  Let's say you called a person who is quite eager to get home for whatever reason and to be polite he says _Pauwi na rin ako_ (I was just on my way home, the subtext being that you called at an inopportune time and he'd rather have a conversation with you later).


meetmeinnyc said:


> Other examples would be, "Magpapa check-up na rin ako." or "Matutulog na rin ako." when no one else was going to do the same but the speaker.


Similarly, these can imply uncertainty as to the time of actual execution of the action but could in the right context be taken as indirect or polite forms of saying what the speaker wishes to do.  _Magpapacheck-up ako_ (I will have a check-up / I will have myself tested) is more direct than saying _Magpapacheck-up na rin ako_ (Literally, I will also have a check-up but contextually _could be_ the equivalent of I just might have a check-up / I just might have myself tested).  _Matutulog na ako_ (I am now going to bed) is more direct than saying _Matutulog na rin ako_ (Literally, _I am also going to bed_ but contextually_ can be_ equivalent to _I just might go to sleep_ _right now_ the subtext being _Can we end this conversation as I am really sleepy but I don't want to be too direct_).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much for this, too, Lovestotravel! This topic has actually been one of my obstacles in learning the language.. Your answer really hits the spot!


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks again, DK! You are always awesome!


----------



## Lovestotravel

You're welcome.Glad I could be of help.Just so thankful with this site as I used it to improve my Spanish.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Hi. Lovestotravel  Can I ask you another question related to the topic? How about when it's used in the past tense or used with an adjective? Ex. Nakaganti na rin ako sa kanya. Sanay na rin ako sa...

Could those "rin" be used as just an intensifier or is there any other connotation?

TIA!


----------



## Lovestotravel

Hello meetmeinnyc,

Yes it can be used as intensifier.For your first example:
Nakaganti na rin ako sa kanya. I finally had my revenge on him/her. 

Using "sa wakas"- I don't know if you already encounter that phrase.It means "At last,".This phrase usually precedes the verd.

Sa wakas, nakaganti na rin ako sa kanya. At last, I finally had my revenge on him/her

Sanay na rin ako sa masamang ugali niya ...- I'm already used to her/his bad attitude.


Most often than not, rin/din means "also."


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much again, Lovestotravel!


----------

